# Spicy Veal Meatballs w/ Tomato Sauce...LF + Exc



## Filus59602 (Jan 12, 2003)

Spicy Veal Meatballs w/ Tomato Sauce 
Exchanges 
Makes: 4 to 6 Servings 
The Best Diabetes Cookbook 

- 12 oz. ground veal 
- 1/4 cup finely chopped onion 
- 2 teaspoons crushed garlic 
- 1/4 cup finely chopped sweet red pepper 
- 1 egg 
- 1-1/2 teaspoon grated Parmesan cheese 
- 1/3 cup dry bread crumbs 
- 2 tablespoons chili sauce or ketchup 
- 2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil 
- 1 teaspoon chili powder 
- 1-3/4 cups tomato sauce 

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Spray a baking sheet with non-stick vegetable spray. 

In a large bowl, mix together veal, onion, garlic, red pepper, egg, cheese, bread crumbs, chili sauce, basil and chili powder until well combined. Roll into 1-inch balls and place on baking sheet. 

Bake for approximately 10 minutes or until no longer pink inside. Place in serving dish and pour tomato sauce over top. 

Per Serving (1/4 of recipe): Calories: 172, Carbohydrate: 14 g, Fiber: 2 g, Protein: 16 g, Fat: 6 g, Sodium: 589 mg, Cholesterol: 88 mg ++++ Exchanges: 1/2 Starch, 1 Vegetable, 2 Lean Meat


----------

